# Cajun Boild Peanuts



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 11, 2012)

Got some cajun boil peanuts in the crockpot today. Snack time.













cbp.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 11, 2012


----------



## big casino (Nov 11, 2012)

ok this boiled peanut thing is killin me.... LOL

any one have any contact info for some where I can buy some green peanuts and try this?

Looks good Rick, kinda looks like a stew!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 16, 2012)

Rick, morning.....   OK.... I'm in on this boiled peanut thing.....    I've heard about them for years but Washington State is not a peanut growing area....   Is this item something that is OK for making them ???    seems peanuts have many descriptions and some are not good for doing what you did....  So, will these work ??  If YES, then I need a recipe......     Dave






Hampton Farms Premier Raw And Natural Jumbo Peanuts, 16 oz Hampton Farms Premier Raw And Natural Jumbo Peanuts, 16 oz
for ajax call Search and Browse pages 
Added for Blitz Items 
In stores only


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 16, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Rick, morning.....   OK.... I'm in on this boiled peanut thing.....    I've heard about them for years but Washington State is not a peanut growing area....   Is this item something that is OK for making them ???    seems peanuts have many descriptions and some are not good for doing what you did....  So, will these work ??  If YES, then I need a recipe......     Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning Dave

Yes as long as they are raw or whats called green. You will need to salt and really give em a good boiling.


----------



## desertlites (Nov 16, 2012)

Pretty sure Wally world carries raw peanuts, I have found them there before. There an acquired taste-you love them or you can't stand them. First time I had them was in southern AZ (figure that) and couldn't get enough so started making them myself.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 17, 2012)

Morning....  Well I bought the peanuts.... They were dried I think....  Same as in the pic above....  Rinsed and scrubbed the outer shell in a colander to get off dirt....  put the 1#'s of nuts in a small pressure cooker (per a previous suggestion to cut down on time), 6 cups water, 2/3 cup pickling salt, 1/2 cup Tony's Cajun seasoning, and cooked for 30 minutes(trying not to overcook them).... rapidly cooled the pressure cooker to get to the nuts...   The texture was a little "al dente".... some crunch but not much....  Pretty bad really....  Sooooooo, into the convection oven to dry...  These babies were pretty soggy to say the least.....  Finally got them dry.... Still not something I wanted to eat.....    Into the trash they went.....

Now, what did I do wrong in the cooking, seasoning process ??  I like goobers..... always have....  salted, unsalted doesn't matter....

I thought I would at least say "Those were OK, just something I don't care for"...  but not even close.....  

Dave

PS... I do have pics but... If I did this all wrong.... no point of a tutorial on how to do it wrong.....


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 17, 2012)

What I do....is just water and salt...way more salt that you really think you will need.  Cook the peanuts....shells and all...until they are soft...meaning the meat parts...and the glorious salty water is the juice inside that shell.  Just don't think you cooked them long enough.  They are messy to eat and should stay "wet".  You can freeze them too and have some left over for later in the winter months.  (I boil the Hell out of them---for 6 to 8 hours....green ones)  After they have "cooked" to your taste...turn the heat off and leave them overnight with the lid on.  The next morning they will be perfect.


----------



## eman (Nov 17, 2012)

There is a big difference in raw and green peanuts. Raw nuts are usually dried, almost dehydrated.

Green are fresh out the ground. raw can be done in a pressure cooker ,but will not come out like boiled green peanuts.

 Right now is the time to get green peanuts. Check w/ your local produce purveyor . They can order them for you.

30 lb sack. is $1.49 lb here.


----------



## desertlites (Nov 17, 2012)

Dave morning, I havn't heard of a way to speed up the process in fact this is the first time I have used a crock pot. Ya after reading the thread I had a hankering for some so went and found the same ones you found. Threw them in the crock filled with water and set to high, they won't take on any seasoning until they start getting a lil soft (12-15 hrs) just added 1/4 cup salt and a hand full of tony's and will let go another few hours till the nut inside is soft-no crunch. like I noted-there an acquired taste. Don't give up on them till you have had them done right.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 17, 2012)

And they are in lots of gas stations/quicky marts.













hbp1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 17, 2012


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 17, 2012)

I totally agree with Eman....there is a huge difference with green and raw.  Raw are dried already....the trick is to get some when the shells are still damp from the ground.  There is a huge difference.  Don't give up until you have eaten some done the "right" way.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 17, 2012)

Since this ain't Jimmy Carter Country  (meaning peanuts folks)...  I'll stick with Hoody's goobers.....  At least I tried.....  Another valuable learning experience...    Dave


----------



## pwillie (Nov 18, 2012)

*If peanuts aren't green  they just aren't going to taste like boiled peanuts.  If they are raw and the meats aren't hard and dried yet, you can take the time to slightly crack each one and this will allow them to take on the salt.  They still need to sit in the frig for a few hours and then should be removed from the salty water or they will get to salty.  Dry raw peanuts will not work.  The peanut shell must still be soft and damp or you may as well roast them.  Warning....You can get hooked on good boiled peanuts.*


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 18, 2012)

Tarbaby said:


> *If peanuts aren't green  they just aren't going to taste like boiled peanuts.  If they are raw and the meats aren't hard and dried yet, you can take the time to slightly crack each one and this will allow them to take on the salt.  They still need to sit in the frig for a few hours and then should be removed from the salty water or they will get to salty.  Dry raw peanuts will not work.  The peanut shell must still be soft and damp or you may as well roast them.  Warning....You can get hooked on good boiled peanuts.*


You got it!  Once you taste them done "right"...will never go back to roasted ones!  In my humble Southern Opinion!  (grin)


----------



## jtnf (Nov 18, 2012)

Didn't I read that all commercially available peanuts are at least pasteurized?

If so, are "Green" peanuts truly green and raw?


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 18, 2012)

That is a good question! Most of the time when I find them.....its from a local farmers market. "Green ones" may have been washed a bit but can "sour or dry" if not kept damp and in the fridge.


----------



## pwillie (Nov 19, 2012)

I know several vendors who buy them commercially, boil them, and sell them.  If they are pasturized, it must not keep them from being boiled properly and being sold as "boiled peanuts".  I have never purchased them myself any way except as raw.  These guys sell them the entire year around.  I understand that raw peanuts that have had their shells slightly cracked can be boiled.  Don't take my word for it.....somebody else must know about this method as well and should be able to confirm this.


----------



## webrider (Jan 17, 2013)

I've made plenty of these boiled peanuts.  I buy raw peanuts at the local wal-mart.  They come in a 5 lb. bag.  They are dry, not moist, and I do not mess with cracking each one.  Dump the whole 5 lb bag in the crockpot add water and spices, set it, and let it go.  12 hours later, I can start eating these habit forming treats.  I like them with lots of spice with a good bite of heat.  I don't enjoy the plain salted boiled peanuts, they have to be spicy.  Also, the juice finds its way into the shells just fine.  You have to cook them long enough though.  If I find a soft one, it is an extra treat because they are great too!

Good Luck,

Me



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dougmays (May 20, 2013)

Do y'all set your peanuts on low or high in the crockpot? i've done low before and after 12-14 hours they start to soften. I was wondering if you could speed up the process and do it on High for 4-6 hours then low till  your tenderness is where you want it


----------



## kathrynn (May 20, 2013)

dougmays said:


> Do y'all set your peanuts on low or high in the crockpot? i've done low before and after 12-14 hours they start to soften. I was wondering if you could speed up the process and do it on High for 4-6 hours then low till  your tenderness is where you want it


I don't crock pot mine....I use a huge stock pot....and once they start to boil....turn down a bit...and let them rip.

Kat


----------



## dougmays (May 20, 2013)

good to know! i was thinking for energy savings a crockpot might have been better then the pot on the stove? or maybe it's the same....


----------

